
How Universities Can Make Most Out of Their Patent Assets - nitin_flanker
http://www.greyb.com/how-universities-can-generate-revenue/
======
PaulHoule
This is more from a lawyer's perspective than an engineering perspective.

The gap between "works in the lab" and "real product" is pretty big and I
think the real problem is getting across that, not getting license fees from
those who cross the chasm.

If Stanford is beating the others it is because it encourages graduate
students to walk out with the technology, build a company, and pay fees back
to Stanford.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Hi Paul, this is not something which lawyer's will work on. This is something
which the researchers have to think about. A lawyer doesn't know everything
about an invention, an inventor knows. It's more about researcher and less
about lawyers. Plus, I am totally confused regarding your argument where you
said "If Stanford is beating the others it is because it encourages graduate
students to walk out with the technology, build a company, and pay fees back
to Stanford."

~~~
PaulHoule
Stanford has a culture where people do that.

Other schools don't. When I go to an A.I. seminar at Cornell it is usually a
job talk for a student who is going to talk at Facebook, Google, Microsoft and
then a bunch of schools. That is, if you leave the academic track to pursue a
startup you are perceived as a loser, not a winner.

~~~
nitin_flanker
Thanks! I didn't know that.

